# Wheat Beer Recipe



## Keifer (7/5/06)

Using one of these with 500gm LDME + 300gm Dextrose, i've got 300gm of cracked cara pils as well, do these mix well ? 

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## Tony (7/5/06)

mate dont wory about the carapils..... it needs to be mashed with malted grain. It wont work in a steep like crystal or other darker grain.

go with the DLME and dex but for a true wheat beer the flavor comes from a true wheat yeast such as 3068 or 3333.

its the banana and clove aspect that makes it what it is.

i cant coment on the yeast in the kit.... i havnt tried it. I mostly used liquids when i was doing kits.

give it a go as is but dont use the carapils unless your going to mash it with malted grain. Otherwise your just adding unconverted starch. you might as well chuck in a cup of plain flour....... it will have the same effect, white hazy mess.

cheers


----------



## Mr Bond (7/5/06)

Tony said:


> mate dont wory about the carapils..... it needs to be mashed with malted grain. It wont work in a steep like crystal or other darker grain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carapils is a specialty grain Tony and doesn't require mashing.

I used it in the Extract + specialty days.

This is lifted from the grumpys brew shop,and I'm sure they would know their stuff.

CaraPils
EBC = 3-5 Use 5% to 10% for improved body and head retention. Ideal for European Pilsener styles or for adding body without adding colour. Also known as dextrin malt or carapils. NO MASH REQUIRED  

And totally agree with the yeast thing.K97 is supplied with this can from memory and is not a wheat strain. A coopers reculture from pale ale would be more suitable than dry ,but you can't beat a true weizen strain as tony points out.

Cheers dave


----------



## Ross (7/5/06)

Yep, as Brauluver says, carapils does not need mashing.

I wouldn't bother with it in a wheat beer though; it's main attribute is giving you better head retention, but a wheat beer will give you a great head without any help - won't do any harm though...

cheers Ross


----------



## Kai (7/5/06)

I consider carapils' main attribute to be increasing body, I've found that more noticeable than the increased head retention. And it's also another good reason not to use it in this instance, as malt extract typically attenuates poorer than an all-grain beer, in my experience.


----------



## Keifer (7/5/06)

HMmmm i think i'll be ordering my first liquid yeast then...

You guys are champs, thanks for the info, i'll leave the cara pils on the shelf and use it for my next beer as im in no hurry. First keg is on tap as of yesterday with my second gassed in the fridge and third just about finished in the primary


----------



## Mr Bond (7/5/06)

Apprentice_Brewer said:


> HMmmm i think i'll be ordering my first liquid yeast then...
> 
> You guys are champs, thanks for the info, i'll leave the cara pils on the shelf and use it for my next beer as im in no hurry. First keg is on tap as of yesterday with my second gassed in the fridge and third just about finished in the primary
> [post="124954"][/post]​



This link May help,and its worth the dollars for the authentic flava :excl:


----------



## Keifer (7/5/06)

I'll probably go for the 3333 just for the high flocculation coz im a newbie!

Would it be better to ferment at the lower end, 17 and not 24 ?


----------



## Mr Bond (7/5/06)

Apprentice_Brewer said:


> I'll probably go for the 3333 just for the high flocculation coz im a newbie!
> 
> Would it be better to ferment at the lower end, 17 and not 24 ?
> [post="124962"][/post]​



Ahhhhhh......... a man after my own heart.

3333 is the "bomb"as far as I'm concerned. Ferment @ 20/22c if u can @ this time of year.

7 days in primary and straight to bottle for a Quick(warm) condition and drink young.Save some slurry for another brew,Like an ESB 3 kg wheat kit and taste a nice wheaty with no fuss.


----------



## Weizguy (7/5/06)

The rule of thumb for wheat yeasts is ferment low for phenolics and high for esters (banana, lychee, vanilla etc).

I can prob supply a sample of W3068 if ur not in a hurry. I can deliver to home or U can collect from lhbs. pm me if ur keen.

If U want culturing practice, I can leave U a bottle of vienna weizen or lite weizen?

Seth the Weizguy 

*edit: Spellig (twice) :lol: *


----------



## Mr Bond (7/5/06)

A weizguy in your neighbourhood.You are so lucky :excl: 

Take up the offer and PM the man.

In my experience ,he is most helpful.


----------



## Keifer (7/5/06)

> Ferment @ 20/22c if u can @ this time of year



I've got a room that sits at 20c constantly, so i'll be off to the HBS tmoro to get me a 3333 

Thanks for the offer Seth, but


> vienna weizen of lite weizen


 that went straight over my newbie head!


----------



## Mr Bond (7/5/06)

"If U want culturing practice, I can leave U a bottle or vienna weizen of lite weizen?"

He means he can supply you with a bottle of said beer that u could culture up a weizen strain from.

3333 from the LHBS is a good option though(biased opinion)


----------



## stephen (7/5/06)

Brauluver said:


> A weizguy in your neighbourhood.You are so lucky :excl:
> 
> Take up the offer and PM the man.
> 
> ...


I have the Weizguy in the very same neighbourhood and yes he is most helpful when it comes to brewing matters - in fact all matters.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Weizguy (7/5/06)

Confucius say: a 3068 in the hand is worth 2 X 3333's in the lhbs

The only question is if I shall culture the yeast or just supply a beer.
Prob both, I say! :beerbang: 

Seth out

BTW, I changed the "of" to "or". My mistook!


----------

